# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الجمعة 13 اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبــرز عــنــاويــن الــصــحــف المريخية الــصــادرة الــيــوم  « الجمعه » 13 / 10 / 2017 ::

◀ صــحــيــفة الـــــصــدى

المريخ يجهز سلاح الهجوم الكاسح لضرب الرهيب الليله

الكاف يمنح السودان فرصة المشاركة باربعة اندية فى بطولاته بعد حصوله على المركز السابع

مجلس المريخ يستهدف جمع ٤٠٠مليون من القروبات الحمراء شهريآ

◀ صـحيـفـة الــزعيــم:

المريخ يبحث عن التطريب امام الرهيب

محمد موسى : صفوفنا مكتملة ... عالجنا ظاهرة إهدار الفرص .... والحبوب يتحدى ويؤكد : سنستغل أخطاء الأحمر الدفاعية

احمد على يهاجم الإتحاد وينتقد فوضى البرمجة ... مفأجاة الفيفا لم يعتمد القانون الجديد

◀ صـحـيـفـة الــزاويـة:

المريخ يستدرج الرهيب للقلعة الحمراء

رونالدو يفاجئ الريال ويطلب لاعبآ من برشلونه

إتهامات بالرشوة تلاحق رئيس bein sports

الاحمر يؤدى المناورة الختامية.. إرتفاع الروح المعنوية والأمين العام يؤكد الجاهزية
أبــرز عــنــاويــن الــصــحــف المريخية الــصــادرة الــيــوم  « الجمعه » 13 / 10 / 2017 ::

◀ صــحــيــفة الـــــصــدى

المريخ يجهز سلاح الهجوم الكاسح لضرب الرهيب الليله

الكاف يمنح السودان فرصة المشاركة باربعة اندية فى بطولاته بعد حصوله على المركز السابع

مجلس المريخ يستهدف جمع ٤٠٠مليون من القروبات الحمراء شهريآ

◀ صـحيـفـة الــزعيــم:

المريخ يبحث عن التطريب امام الرهيب

محمد موسى : صفوفنا مكتملة ... عالجنا ظاهرة إهدار الفرص .... والحبوب يتحدى ويؤكد : سنستغل أخطاء الأحمر الدفاعية

احمد على يهاجم الإتحاد وينتقد فوضى البرمجة ... مفأجاة الفيفا لم يعتمد القانون الجديد

◀ صـحـيـفـة الــزاويـة:

المريخ يستدرج الرهيب للقلعة الحمراء

رونالدو يفاجئ الريال ويطلب لاعبآ من برشلونه

إتهامات بالرشوة تلاحق رئيس bein sports

الاحمر يؤدى المناورة الختامية.. إرتفاع الروح المعنوية والأمين العام يؤكد الجاهزية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أربع مباريات ساخنة في الممتاز اليوم والمريخ ومريخ كوستي الأبرز 
 
 

تُقام عصر ومساء اليوم أربع مباريات ساخنة لحساب الجولة 26 لمسابقة  الدوري الممتاز بمدن الفاشر والقضارف وبورتسودان وأم درمان، فعلى ملعب  النقعة بالفاشر يحل هلال الأبيض ضيفاً على السلاطين، هلال الأبيض يدخل  المباراة برصيد 42 نقطة في المركز الرابع فيما لمريخ الفاشر 16 نقطة في  المركز الأخير، وبملعب إستاد بورتسودان يستقبل حي العرب بورتسودان أهلي  شندي، حي العرب يدخل المباراة برصيد 22 نقطة فيما لأهلي شندي 38 نقطة،  وبإستاد القضارف يلتقي الشرطة مع تريعة البجا جبل أولياء، للشرطة 34 نقطة  فيما للتريعة 24 نقطة، وبإستاده بام درمان يستقبل المريخ صاحب المركز  الثاني برصيد 51 نقطة مريخ كوستي صاحب المركز الرابع عشر برصيد 23 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  المريخ يستضيف المريخ كوستي مساء اليوم بملعبه في الممتاز

 

 كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

 يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه الرهيب كوستي وذلك  ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثامن لبطولة الدوري الممتاز وكان المريخ قد كسب آخر  لقاء له ضد الرابطة كوستي بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل ويخطط في مباراة اليوم  لتحقيق الفوز على الرهيب كوستي من اجل المحافظة على الفارق بينه والهلال  الى حين الانتقال الى المواجهات الاخيرة والحاسمة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز  وعدم التفريط في النقاط كما يحافظ المريخ على معنويات لاعبيه ويجلس المريخ  في المركز الثاني خلف الهلال برصيد 51 نقطة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد موسى: التفريط ممنوع أمام مريخ كوستي



أكد  الكابتن محمد موسى المدير الفني للمريخ جاهزية فريقه لمواجهة مريخ كوستي  مساء اليوم ضمن الجولة 26 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن فريقه يدخل  المباراة بشعار الفوز ولا شئ سواه حتى يحافظ على فارق النقاط بينه والمتصدر  الهلال مشيراً إلى أنهم يعلمون جيداً أن أي تعثر جديد قد يمنح منافسهم  الفرصة للانفراد بصدارة المنافسة ولذلك فإن الفوز فقط سيكون خيار الفريق في  مباراة اليوم وفي جميع مبارياته بالمسابقة، وشدّد محمد موسى على ضرورة أن  يمنح فريقه منافسه حقه اللازم من الاحترام مبيناً أن مريخ كوستي فريق محترم  يخوض المباراة هو الآخر بحثاً عن الفوز ولذلك أن ينبغي أن يتعامل فريقه مع  المباراة بالجدية املطلوبة حتى يتمكن من تحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط كاملة من  المواجهة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سكرتير مريخ كوستي: سمعنا بقرار تأجيل المباراة عبر الواتساب ومجلس المريخ تجاهلنا

وجه  نادي مريخ كوستي انتقادات لاذعة للجنة المنظمة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز  ولنادي المريخ بسبب تأجيل مباراة الفريق أمام المريخ من الأمس لليوم الجمعة  وقال سكرتير النادي احمد علي مصطفي انهم تفاجأوا بقرار لجنة البرمجة  بتأجيل المباراة عن موعدها المحدد مسبقاً وبدون اي اسباب معلنه ومنطقية  مبينا ان اللجنة المنظمة تجاهلت ناديه ولم تخطرهم بالتاجيل مؤكدا انهم  سمعوا بقرار التاجيل من (الواتس آب) ولم يتأكدوا الا بعد ذهابهم لمكاتب  الاتحاد العام ومقابلة الامين العام حسن ابوجبل وعضو اللجنة سيف الكاملين  الذين اكدوا انهم لايمانعون في اقامة المباراة في موعدها شرط موافقة المريخ  العاصمي ومضى مصطفى بقوله انهم تفاجأوا برفض المريخ اقامة المباراة في  موعدها واضاف(المريخ العاصمي لم يراع ظروف الفريق ولايعلم اننا مكثنا في  الخرطوم اكثرمن عشرة ايام في انتظار المباراة ولايدري اعضاء المجلس اين  وكيف نقيم وكم تكلفنا الاقامة في الخرطوم ليومين اضافيين؟ ) وابان مصطفي في  اتصال هاتفي مع الصيحة انهم عاتبون علي موقف المريخ الذي لم يراع لمريخ  كوستي ورفض اداء المباراة في موعدها وهو غير متضرر من خوض اللقاء وكنا  نتوقع ان يستجيب المريخ العاصمي لطلبنا لكننا تفاجأ بالرفض من المجلس  الاحمروقال ان مجلس المريخ تجاهل بعثة الفريق ولم يتكرم حتي بالسؤال عن  مكان اقامتها ولم يكلف نفسه بزيارتها من باب العلاقات التاريخية بين  الناديين واضاف (تعودنا الاهتمام ببعثة المريخ العاصمي حينما تزور كوستي  وكنا نتوقع المعاملة بالمثل ولكن للاسف خاب ظننا).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان يشارك بأربعة فرق في بطولتي الأبطال والكونفدرالية العام المقبل
 
 


 
حافظ السودان على تصنيفه ضمن الدول التي منحها الكاف حق مشاركة في  بطولتي الأبطال والكونفدرالية العام المقبل بأربعة فرق بمشاركة فريقين في  الأبطال ومثلهما في الكونفدرالية كما كان يحدث في السنوات الأخيرة وسيمثل  الفريقان صاحبي المركزين الأول والثاني في بطولة الدوري الممتاز في دوري  أبطال أفريقيا فيما سيمثل صاحبي المركزين الثالث والرابع في البطولة  الكونفدرالية، ويتوقع أن يعفي الكاف فريقي القمة الهلال والمريخ من  المشاركة في الدور التمهيدي للأبطال حال حصلا على المركزين الأول والثاني  في الدوري الممتاز وتأكدت مشاركتهما في الأبطال بعد أن حققا نتائج جيدة في  آخر نسخة للأبطال ووصلا لمرحلة المجموعات قبل أن يتوقف مشوارهما بالقرار  الصادر من الفيفا بالتجميد، وسيشارك هلال التبلدي ايضاً من الدور الأول في  الكونفدرالية حال نجح في الحصول على أحد المركزين المؤهلين للمشاركة في  البطولة بنهاية بطولة الدوري الممتاز في نسختها الحالية بعد أن حقق نتائج  لافتة في النسخة الحالية للكونفدرالية ووصل لمرحلة الدور ربع النهائي في  أول مشاركة له في البطولة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاث مباريات مهمة في التأهيلي اليوم

تُقام عصر ومساء اليوم ثلاث مباريات ضمن الجولة الرابعة من المرحلة الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للممتاز، فعلى ملعب إستاد الدمازين عصر اليوم يلتقي الدفاع ممثل المدينة مع ود هاشم سنار في مباراة يسعى خلالها كل طرف لتحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث، يدخل الدفاع المباراة برصيد نقطة وحيدة بعد أن ثلاث ثلاث مباريات حيث خسر أمام النضال والشمالية فيما تعادل مع أهلي مروي ولا خيار أمامه سوى تحقيق الفوز حتى يحافظ على حظوظه في الصعود للممتاز، أما ود هاشم فله أربع نقاط من ثلاث مباريات حيث فاز على الشمالية الدامر وتعادل مع كوبر وخسر أمام أهلي مروي، المباراة الثانية سيكون مسرحها إستاد كسلا وتجمع الميرغني مع أهلي مروي، الميرغني يدخل المباراة برصيد نقطة وحيدة من مباراتين حيث تعادل أمام كوبر وخسر أمام النضال، أما أهلي مروي فيدخل المباراة برصيد أربع نقاط بالانتصار على ود هاشم سنار والتعادل أمام الدفاع الدمازين ويستضيف ملعب إستاد الخرطوم مباراة كوبر البحراوي والنضال النهود، كوبر يدخل المباراة برصيد خمس نقاط بالفوز على الشمالية والتعادل مع الميرغني وود هاشم، أما النضال النهود فله ست نقاط من مباراتين حيث فاز على الميرغني والدفاع الدمازين والفوز في مباراة اليوم يقرّب الفريق كثيراً من الصعود لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* شداد يتقدم خطوة جديدة..الاتحاد المحلي بعطبرة ينحاز للنهضة والاصلاح

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / خاص وحصري/ 
كشفت  متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة ان الاتحاد المحلي بمدينة عطبرة اشعل إنتخابات  الاتحاد العام مبكرا بعد ان اعلن وبالاجماع التصويت لصالح النهضة والاصلاح  في إنتخابات الاتحاد العام المقبلة المقرر خوضها التاسع والعشرين من الشهر  الجاري والتي يتوقع ان يحقق فيها شداد فوزا كاسحا على منافسه 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* إتجاه لتأجيل إنتخابات إتحاد الكرة السوداني

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
كشفت  متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة ان إتجاها قد برز داخل اروقة الانضباط بتأجيل  إنتخابات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وذلك بسبب عدم إجازة لائحة  الإنتخابات بجانب عدم إجازة النظام الاساسي الجديد الذي اعاده الاتحاد  الدولي لترقيمه من جديد 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جورج ويا اول رئيس في العالم بخلفية رياضية !!  

 



 كفرووتر / وكالات / 
أصبح لاعب كرة القدم الليبيري السابق، جورج وايا،  أول رئيس دولة يأتي بخلفية رياضية، بعدما نجح في حسم سباق الرئاسة لصالحه،  وأعلنت لجنة الانتخابات الليبرية، الخميس، فوزه على منافسه الأقوى جوزيف  بواكاي، نائب رئيسة ليبيريا السابقة.
وذكرت صحيفة، «ناشيونال ميرور» النيجيرية، الخميس، أن «ويا» الفائز بلقب  أحسن لاعب في العالم عام 1995، يصل إلى سدة حكم ليبريا خلفاً للرئيسة، إلين  جونسون سيرليف، التي تنازلت عن الحكم بعد 12 سنة من الإمساك بمقاليده.
وذكرت صحيفة «البشاير» السودانية، إن عملية التصويت لانتخابات الرئاسة  بدأت، منذ الثلاثاء الماضي، وأن «ويا» الذي يتزعم ائتلاف المعارضة الرئيسي  في ليبيريا المسمى «الائتلاف من أجل التغيير الديمقراطي» فاز على منافسه  نائب رئيسة ليبيريا السابقة جوزيف بواكاي.

وذكرت وكالة أنباء «فرانس برس» أن أكثر من مليوني ناخب ليبيري توجهوا  لمراكز الاقتراع لاختيار رئيساً جديداً للبلاد خلفا لـ «سيرليف»، 78 عاماً،  التي تشغل المنصب منذ العام 2005، وتعتبر أول سيدة تشغل رئاسة الدولة في  أفريقيا، وكذلك لاختيار أعضاء مجلس النواب البالغ عددهم 73.

الرئيس الليبري الجديد، «ويا»، هو من مواليد أكتوبر 1966، بمدينة مونروفيا،  وكان يعمل قبل احترافه كرة القدم كتقني في شركة الاتصالات الليبيرية،  واستهل مشواره في الملاعب بفريق «ينك سرفايفر» الليبيري، قبل أن ينتقل إلى  عدة أندية بليبيريا ثم انتقل إلى فريق «تونيري ياوندي» الكاميروني، كما لعب  بناديي «مانشستر سيتي»، و«تشيلسي» الإنجليزيين، و«باريس سان  جيرمان»و«موناكو» الفرنسيين، وهزم أمام الرئيسة الحالية في الدورة الثانية  من الانتخابات في 2005 وكذلك في ترشحه لمنصب نائب الرئيس في 2011.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* شداد يتقدم خطوة جديدة..الاتحاد المحلي بعطبرة ينحاز للنهضة والاصلاح

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / خاص وحصري/ 
كشفت متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة ان الاتحاد المحلي بمدينة عطبرة اشعل إنتخابات الاتحاد العام مبكرا بعد ان اعلن وبالاجماع التصويت لصالح النهضة والاصلاح في إنتخابات الاتحاد العام المقبلة المقرر خوضها التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري والتي يتوقع ان يحقق فيها شداد فوزا كاسحا على منافسه 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مفاجأة ..الفيفا لم يعتمد القانون الجديد للاتحاد العام



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
طالب الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم يوم امس من الاتحاد السوداني ترتيب النظام الجديد الذي اصدره الاتحاد من اجل اجازته بعكس ما اشيع عن ان الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم قد اجاز القانون الجديد وهو ما قد ينسف الانتخابات التي حدد لها التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي الوادي يفرض تعادلًا محبطًا على الأهلي الخرطوم

السودان- بدر الدين بخيت

أفلت الأهلي الخرطوم من الخسارة بملعبه، امس الخميس، حيث أدرك التعادل أمام ضيفه حي الوادي نيالا، في مباراة انتهت (1-1)، على استاد حليم/شداد بالعاصمة الخرطوم، ضمن الأسبوع الـ25 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وفاجأ الضيوف، الأهلي الخرطوم، بتقدمهم بالهدف الأول عن طريق المالي فودي، في الدقيقة 3، قبل أن يدرك النيجيري جوزيف التعادل لأصحاب الأرض، من ركلة حرة خارج الصندوق، في الدقيقة 34.

وتسبب التعادل في إحباط شديد للأهلي، حيث بات مهددًا بفقدان المركز الثالث، الذي يسيطر عليه منذ بداية الموسم، بعدما أصبحت الفرصة متاحة لهلال الأبيض، لاحتلال هذا المركز، في حال فوزه، غدًا، على المريخ الفاشر.

ورفع الأهلي بذلك رصيده إلى 44 نقطة، فيما أصبح رصيد حي الوادي 24 نقطة.

وقال النيجيري عزيز أدو، مدرب حي الوادي، في تصريحات صحفية، بعد المباراة: "لعبنا لأجل التعادل وحققناه، وكنا ندرك جيدا أن خطورة الأهلي، تتمثل في هجومه وخط وسطه، خاصةً الثنائي حمو وفريد محمد نجيب، فضغطنا على اللاعبين".

وتابع: "النتيجة جعلتنا نخطف نقطة من فريق كبير ومنظم، والآن سنبدأ التحضير لمباراتنا القادمة، أمام متصدر الترتيب".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يسحق المريخ نيالا ويبتعد بصدارة الدوري

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

سحق الهلال، امس الخميس، ضيفه المريخ نيالا (5-1)، معززا صدارته للدوري الممتاز السوداني، على استاد الهلال بمدينة أم درمان، ضمن الأسبوع الـ25 من المسابقة.

أحرز أهداف الهلال كل من، أبو عاقلة عبد الله، هدفين (ق 30 و52)، ومدثر كاريكا، هدفين (ق 34 و43)، والغاني أوجستين أوكرا (ق 90+3)، بينما أحرز للمريخ نيالا أسامة جقود، في الدقيقة 61.

ورفع الهلال بذلك رصيده إلى 55 نقطة، مستمرا في الصدارة، بفارق 4 نقاط عن مطارده المريخ، بينما تجمد رصيد المريخ نيالا عند 23 نقطة.

وسيطر الهلال على المباراة منذ البداية، بفضل الخماسي "أبو عاقلة عبد الله، ومحمد أحمد بشة، ونزار حامد، والنيجيري عزيز شوبولا، ومدثر كاريكا"، الذين شكلوا خطورة بشكل مستمر، بفضل تحركاتهم.

ولم يصمد المريخ نيالا أكثر من نصف ساعة، حيث استقبل الهدف الأول، من تمريرة شوبولا لأبو عاقلة على حافة الصندوق، ليسدد الأخير كرة قوية زاحفة، في الزاوية اليمنى للحارس.

ولم تمر سوى 4 دقائق، حتى مرر شوبولا كرة ذكية أخرى لمدثر كاريكا، القادم من الخلف، والذي تلاعب بالحارس، ووضع الكرة في الشباك، محرزًا الهدف الثاني للهلال.

واختتم الهلال الشوط الأول بالهدف الثالث، عبر كاريكا أيضًا، الذي خطف الكرة من المدافع، وسدد كرة زاحفة على يسار الحارس.

وفي الشوط الثاني واصل الهلال بنفس الوتيرة، ونجح في إضافة الهدف الرابع، من تسديدة قوية من خارج الصندوق، عن طريق أبو عاقلة، في أعلى الزاوية اليسرى للحارس، بالدقيقة 52.

وعلى عكس مجريات اللعب، قلص المريخ نيالا الفارق، بإحرازه هدف عبر لاعب الوسط، أسامة جقود، في الدقيقة 61.

وبعدها أضاع لاعبو الهلال فرصًا عديدة، تصدى لبعضها حارس المرمى، سيف صالح.

وأكمل الهلال خماسيته، من خلال الغاني أوجستين أوكرا، الذي تقدم من الجانب الأيسر لدفاع نيالا، وأرسل كرة زاحفة، من زاوية ضيقة، استقرت على يمين الحارس، في الدقيقة 90+3.

واحتج لاعبو المريخ نيالا بأن الكرة لم تدخل المرمى، لكن مساعد الحكم أكد دخولها، لتنتهي المباراة بفوز الهلال (5-1)، ليحقق بذلك أكبر فوز له هذا الموسم، تحت قيادة مدربه الجديد، خالد بخيت.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفاجأة في محاكمة آدم سوداكال



 دفع  ممثل دفاع الشاكي الفلسطيني في البلاغ المدون ضد آدم سوداكال المتهم فيه  بالاحتيال والاستيلاء على (45) مليون دولار من مستثمر فلسطينى لقاضي محكمة  جنايات الخرطوم شمال عاطف محمد عبدالله بطلب كشف فيه، عن مهاتفة موكله له  واخباره بعدم تمكنه من الحضور الي السودان لمباشرة القضية بنفسه ـوقدم  للمحكمة توكيل صادر عن موكله الشاكي لشخص اخر سوداني الجنسية لمباشرة  اجراءات القضية بدلاً عنه ، ودفع ممثل الدفاع بمستند التوكيل الي المحكمة  التي تفحصته وعرضته علي ممثل دفاع ادم ، الذي أعترض عليه لإكتشافه وجود كشط  في إحدي الأختام بالتوكيل ، وأضاف للمحكمة بان هناك علامة (كروس) علي ختم  التوكيل بالقلم ، وإستجاب قاضي المحكمة عاطف محمد عبدالله ، علي إعتراض  الدفاع ، وأمر بإعادة التوكيل لسفارة فلسطين بالخرطوم لتعديله ومن ثم  توثيقه عند الجهات الخارجية المختصة ، وأمرت كذلك المحكمة باعلان المتحري  في القضية الجلسة القادمة فى الثالث والعشرون من أكتوبر الجاري، يذكر أن  سوداكال كان شغل الساحة الرياضية مؤخراً بعد أن ترشح منفرداً لرئاسة النادي  وفاز بالتزكية قبل أن تُقدم العديد من الطعون ضد ترشحه لرئاسة، حيث لم  تفصل المفوضية حتى الآن في الطعون المقدمة ضده.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خالد بخيت : الدوري هلالي بدون هزيمة !!

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال  مدرب الهلال خالد بخيت ان الدوري سيكون هلالي ولن يستطيع اي فريق الفوز به  سوى الازرق مبينا انهم سيحققون الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز بدون هزيمة  ويسعون الى تحقيق الانتصارات في جميع المباريات بما في ذلك مباراة القمة  وشكر اللاعبين على المستوى المميز الذي ظهروا به في مباراة امس وتمنى  التوفيق في بقية المباريات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â–  عناوين الصحف الرياضية العالمية والعربية :

* رسمياً .. النجم جورج وَيَا رئيساً منتخباً لليبيريا .. "حامل الذهب" من أفضل لاعب في العالم إلى ملك على عرش بلده
* كارفخال .. يتعافى من الفايروس ويعود لتدريبات الريال بعد 12 يومياً فقط..!
* برشلونة يغري ميسي ب80 مليون إسترليني لتحديد عقده
* تمويل عقد ليو يجبر برشلونة على تغيير اسم "كامب نو"
* مانشستر يونايتد يستعيد نجمه بوجبا قبل موقعة توتنهام
* إيمري يتعهد بمساعدة نيمار على الفوز بالكرة الذهبية في المستقبل
* جيرو مهاجم أرسنال مطلوب في الدوري الإيطالي
* تقارير صحفية ألمانية : هاينكس يقرب توخيل من تدريب بايرن ميونيخ
* مدرب وست هام ينفي الشائعات حول تشيتشاريتو
* الفيفا يعين أول سيدة لإدارة مباراة بمونديال الناشئين
* مورينيو يبدأ مرحلة الاختبارات الصعبة أمام ليفربول
* ليفربول يستعد لمواجهة اليونايتد بعد عودة كوتينيو وفيرمينو
* توتنهام يستعيد نجميه "داني روز وإيريك لاميلا" بعد غياب طويل
* الصين تستعين بحكام أجانب في الجولات الحاسمة بالدوري
* ميسي يسعى لتحقيق رقم جديد في مباراة أتلتيكو مدريد
* 3.5 مليون طلب للحصول على تذاكر كأس العالم
* فيجو: الريال افتقد رونالدو.. وبرشلونة يستطيع النجاة بدون نيمار
* فينجر يهنئ النني والفراعنة ببلوغ مونديال روسيا
* الاحتفالات تجتاح بنما بعد التأهل التاريخي للمونديال
* ليفاندوفسكي مهاجم البايرن يسخر من الكرة الذهبية
* مانشستر يونايتد يجهز 170 مليون إسترليني لضم صفقة مدوية
* ترقب بداية هاينكس مع بايرن ميونيخ يطغى على قمة دورتموند ولايبزيج
* هاينكس: روبن لا يقل عن كرويف وفان باستن
* كليمنت: شكوك حول مشاركة سانشيز أمام هدرسفيلد
* السومة: لن أسامح نفسي على الابتعاد عن المنتخب
* محمد صلاح: المونديال حلم طال انتظاره.. وقمة مانشستر يونايتد بطولة خاصة
* الأسيوطي يتعادل مع المقاولون .. والمصري ينتزع صدارة الدوري بانتصار درامي على المقاصة
* السوري فراس الخطيب لاعب الشهر في الكويت
* أوليفر كان: المنتخب السعودي يحتاج عملًا كبيرًا

‏-----

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â–  مفكرة الْيَوْمَ  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 25 :

* مريخ الفاشر (-- : --) هلال الأبيض الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

* الشرطة القضارف (-- : --) تريعة البجا الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

* حي العرب (-- : --) أهلي شندي الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

* المريخ (-- : --) مريخ كوستي الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

....................................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 8 :

* إسبانيول (-- : --) ليفانتي الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

....................................

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 8 :

* شتوتجارت (-- : --) كولن الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 5

....................................

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 9 :

* ليون (-- : --) موناكو الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 6

....................................

â—„ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة :

* كوستاريكا (-- : --) إيران الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 7

* غينيا (-- : --) ألمانيا الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 8

* أسبانيا (-- : --) كوريا الشمالية الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 7

* النيجر (-- : --) البرازيل الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 8

....................................

â—„  الدوري السعودي للمحترفين - الأسبوع 6 :

* الفتح  (-- : --) القادسية الساعة : 17:55.. القناة : ام بي سي الرياضية 2

* الاتحاد (-- : --) احد الساعة : 20:00.. القناة : ام بي سي الرياضية 1

....................................

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 5 :

* الانتاج الحربي      (-- : --) الاسماعيلي الساعة : 15:45.. القناة : النيل للرياضة

* طنطا  (-- : --) الزمالك الساعة : 18:30.. القناة : النيل للرياضة

* انبي  (-- : --) طلائع الجيش الساعة : 21:00.. القناة : النيل للرياضة

..................................................  ..................................................  ........

âœ” â–  نتائج مباريات الامس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 25 :

* الهلال (5 : 1) مريخ نيالا
* أهلي الخرطوم (1 : 1) حي الوادي

....................................

â—„ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة :

* مالي (3 : 1) نيو زيلندا
* تركيا (1 : 3) باراجواي
* غانا (4 : 0) الهند
* الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (1 : 3) كولومبيا

....................................

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 5 :

* الأسيوطي سبورت (1 : 1) المقاولون العرب
* المصري البورسعيدي (3 : 2) مصر المقاصة
* الأهلي (2 : 0) الاتحاد السكندري

..................................................  ......................

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* خالد حمزه 
استفاقة شعب المريخ

هل  تشهد مباراة الزعيم القادمه مع مريخ كوستي توحد جماهير المريخ وتوحيد شعار  هتاف موحد ضد المفوضيه وضد كل من يعبث بالمريخ تعالوا لنسمع الناس صوتنا  تعالوا لنري المفوضيه قوتنا تعالوا ياجمهور المريخ متكاتفين متعاضدين  متوحدين من اجل نصرة الكيان ليس في الميدان فقط تعالوا نتسابق لنصرة مريخ  الامه ولنري المفوضيه قوتنا التي تستهين بها لابد من حضور كل مريخي حادب  علي مصلحة المريخ من موازرة الزعيم في الملعب وموازرة الزعيم خارج الملعب  نثق ان كلمة جمهور المريخ سوف يكون لها صداها وفي لافتات جمهور المريخ  ارسال رساله واضحه من حقك كمشح مريخي ارسال رساله الي اي من كان فانت تتبع  لكيان عظيم اسمه المريخ سكوتك ايها المريخي الاصيل يجعل كل من هب ودب  يتلاعب بالمريخ وها هي المفوضيه تتلاعب بالمريخ وتعمل علي هواها ويوم اليوم  تلو اليوم وحتي الان لم تبت في تلك الطعون التي قدمت في مرشح الرئاسه  الوحيد ادم سودكال والتي نحسبها طعون كيديه من بعض اصحاب المصالح والذين  لاتهم مصلحة الكيان ولا يفارقنا اي يظن بانهم ليس مريخاب من مريخيه صادق  لان اي مريخي اصيل لن يفعل ما فعلوا ماذا كسبو وماذا سيكسبون .
لا علينا  فيما طعن ومن قدم الطعون هذا ليس وقة الحساب معهم ولنا عوده لهم ان شاء  الله ولاكن اخوتي يبدوا ان المفوضيه كانت تحتاج الي من يمد لها يد العون  لعرقلة المريخ والاستهانه بشعبه هذا الشعب الذي ان توحد لايقهر وسوف يزلزل  الارض تحت المفوضيه نعم انه شعب المريخ الصابر وللصبر حدود .
تحرك ايها المريخ الي استادك وتلبية نداء الزعيم وتحريك الهتاف والتشجيع في ان واحد .
جمهور المريخ العظيم معروف متي ما احتاجه ناديه يجده .
مستقبل المريخ علي المحك هل سوف نظل صامتين منتظرين المفوضيه .

ايها  الصفوه الاحرار مباراة الزعيم القادمه مباراة للتاريخ مباراه لابد ان يسطر  فيها جمهور المريخ اكبر حدث في تاريخ الرياضه السودانيه لابد ان نري  المفوضيه من هم الصفوه حتي يعلم كل من يريد التلاعب بالمريخ بان هنالك  جمهور يعشق الكيان ويحميه هديرك في المدرجات انت لا تعلم ماذا يفعل داخل  المكاتب وما هو الشئ الذي سوف يفعله نحن جمهور المريخ الواطين علي الجمر  والمحترق بظلم المريخ وان كان الظلم اتي اليه من ابنائه قبل المفوضيه .
شعب المريخ في المحك
صوة الجمهور هو الحل
تحركنا من اجل مصلحة الكيان
رساله اخيره

لم ينال مننا اعدانا الا بعدم توحدنا

لدينا كيان لازم نحميه 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ الجديد يطلب من كل قروب مليوني جنية شهريا

اكد طارق المعتصم الامين العام لمجلس المريخ حرص مجلسه  على العمل الجماعي وعلى مشاركة كل ابناء المريخ في دعم ناديهم حتى تستمر المسيرة مشيرا الى ان القروبات الحمراء على الواتساب والفيسبوك قروبات فاعله وتستطيع ان تلعب دورا مهما في الدعم المستمر للمريخ بعد النجاح الكبير الذي حققته هذه القروبات. 
وابان المعتصم ان المجلس احصى القروبات الحمراء والتي تصل الى 200 قروب وسيطلب مساهمة شهرية بمبلغ مليوني جنية من كل قروب لتكون المحصلة مبلغ 400مليون جنية شهريا متوقعا ان تتفاعل القروبات الحمراء حتى تصبح الداعم الاكبر للمريخ.
*

----------


## Mars1

* كشفت متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة ان احد الطاعنين ضد السيد ادم عبد الله  سوداكال مكي خشم الموس وهو سائق لاحد اعضاء لجنة التسيير قد وعد بسحب طعنه  ضد سوداكال وكشف للمقربين من اصحاب القرار انه اجبر على الطعن وكان لابد من  الخطوة وهي سحب الطعن لانه ليس مستفيدا من الطعن ولا غيره وان المريخ هو  المتضرر وعبر عن سعادته بالخطوة التي قام بها 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفرووتر تواصل كشف الحقائق ..الطعن يطيح بالاهلي الخرطوم من المشاركة في جمعية الاتحاد

كفرووتر / خاص وحصري/ 
كشفت متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة ان الطعن الذي تقدم به مجموعة من ابناء الاهلي الخرطوم في عدم شرعية الجمعية العمومية التي جاءت بمجلس محمود صالح ورفاقه ..قد تسبب في الابعاد الذي تعرض له الاهلي من المشاركة في الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والمقرر قيامها في التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان الاتحاد العام ابعد الاهلي حتى لا يتسبب في افساد جمعية الاتحاد وان تكون عرضة للطعون التي قد تنسف نتيجتها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مولانا مدثر : لا يحق لمجدي ومعتصم مخاطبة الفيفا او اي مؤسسة محلية او دولية 
خطاب الاتحاد العام لاتحاد عطبرة مرفوض شكلا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال مولانا مدثر خيري الخبير في القانوني الرياضي ان الخطاب الذي بعث به الى اتحاد عطبرة وابطل فيه نتائج الانتخابات الاخيرة ..يعد خطاب مرفوض شكلا لان معتصم او مجدي لا يحق لهما مخاطبة الجهات والمؤسسات الدولية او المحلية ولا يوجد نص في النظام الاساسي لعام 2009 او النظام الاساسي الجديد يمنحهما او يخول لهما اصدار قرارات او خطاب بما فعلاه مؤخرا خرقا النظام الاساسي وقال في حديثه ان الاتحاد المحلي بعطبرة يمكنه المشاركة في الجمعية العمومية وان ابوجبل هو صاحب القرارات والمحاطبات باسم الاتحاد لكافة المؤسسات المحلية والدولية والاندية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أفضلية المريخ لم تترجم
‏
حتى وإن تأخر المريخ في ترتيب جدول مسابقة الدوري الممتاز يبقى الأحمر الأميز من بين كل الأندية، فالدوري السوداني لا يعد معيارا للقوة والأفضلية، فالجميع يعلم أن التحكيم يلعب الدور المؤثر في تحويل وجهة اللقب، ومتى ما أراد المريخ التتويج بدرع الدوري فينبغي عليه أن يحقق الفوز على الحكام أولا وبعد ذلك يجهز على المنافسين.
أفضلية المريخ وتفوقه على غريمه الهلال تؤكدها مواجهاتهما المباشرة خلال السنوات الأخيرة، ويدعمها تقبل الأزرق للخسارة بكل سهولة في المباريات التي جمعتهما في مختلف البطولات الرسمية والودية، ومؤخرا عرفت القمة وجهين فقط، فوز المريخ أو تعادله، لم يحقق الهلال أي فوز باستثناء خسارة وحيدة خلال خمسة مواسم لعب فيها التحكيم دورا مؤثرا، وبخلاف ذلك مالت الكفة بوضوح ما يزال غصة في حلوق الأهلة، وعندما تواجه الفريقان بحكام أجانب في البطولة الأفريقية حقق المريخ الفوز بسهولة ويسر بهدفي الغربال وفي غياب المهاجم الأفضل بكري المدينة.
ولكن أفضلية المريخ لم تعرف الترجمة على أرض الواقع وبعيدا عن ما يقدمه الحكام من عون للهلال، وقسوة مثبتة بالأدلة على المريخ، ساهم تركيز الفريق في البطولة الأفريقية وحرصه على التقدم فيها وعدم الإكتراث بالدوري في فقد الفريق للصدارة.
ثمة أمر مهم آخر وهو غرور وغطرسة لاعبي المريخ وتعاليهم على منافسيهم في الممتاز، ودائما ما يدخل لاعبو المريخ المباريات وهم يضعون النتيجة في (الجيب الخلفي) ويلعبون بالشوكة والسكين معتمدين على أفضلية الورق ويعتقدون أن الفوز سيأتي في أي جزء من زمن المباراة وبأقل مجهود.
أي مباراة احترم فيها المريخ المنافس ولعب أفراد الفريق بجدية حقق فيها الفوز وبعدد وافر من الأهداف.
لاعبو المريخ مارسوا تفريطا غير مبرر في مباريات أقل ما يمكن أن يقال عنها إنها في غاية السهولة، لا يوجد مبرر يدفع الفريق لأن يخسر 4 نقاط أمام مريخ الفاشر الذي يتذيل المسابقة، ويعاني في التعادل مع أندية تتساوى معه في كل شيء، ويخرج بست نقاط في الموسم الماضي والحالي بالقلعة الحمراء وملعب النقعة، لا يوجد منطق أو مبرر سوى تفريط لاعبي المريخ، إذ أن التميز غائب تماما عن السلاطين.
تفريط لاعبي المريخ لم يكن في مباريات السلاطين وحدها وإنما في عطبرة أمام الأمل وأمام الخرطوم الوطني، والأهلي شندي وفي كل تلك المباريات كان المريخ الطرف الأكثر قدرة على تحقيق الفوز ولكنه لا يفعل بسبب الغرور والاستهتار الذي يمارسه اللاعبون.
لا نرغب في توجيه اللوم والنقد للاعبين فقط ولكنهم يتحملون الجزء الأكبر، بعد أن أدمنوا ممارسة فقه نقص القادرين على التمام.
المريخ قادر على تحقيق الفوز على منتخب من أندية الدوري الممتاز حال أدى بالروح المعهودة، فالمريخ يملك أفضل العناصر على مستوى التشكيلة الأساسية والبدلاء.
أضواء
على الورق المريخ مرشح لتحقيق فوز كبير على مريخ كوستي مساء اليوم إلا أذ أراد اللاعبون غير ذلك.
خط هجوم المريخ مطالب بتصحيح الوضع المائل في المسابقة إذ لا يمكن أن يتفوق هجوم يتكون من كاريكا ومحمد موسى اللذين شارفا على الأربعين وولاء الدين وشلش على خط هجوم مكون من الغربال والعقرب وكليتشي.
المريخ الحالي قادر على التفوق على كل أندية الممتاز وبلا استثتناء حتى في وجود حكام مثل صبري والله جابو والمعز وبقية القائمة المعروفة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مامادو.. 
الايفواري ينتظر فرصة اكبر هذا المساء

يامل الايفواري مامادو الامين ان تتاح له فرصة اكبر هذا المساء بعد ان وضع حدا خلال المباراة الفائته امام الرابطة. 
وغاب اللاعب عن التوليفه الاساسية التي لم يظهر فيها سوى مرتين الاولى افريقيا امام النجم والثانية في البطولة العربية امام الترجي ومنذ ذلك الحين واللاعب يلزم دكة البدلاء حتى منح الفرصة في الدقائق العشر الاخيرة لمباراة الرابطة وهي الفرصة التي نجح مامادو في استثمارها بافضل طريقة.
                        	*

----------

